# Mẹo bảo quản dụng cụ nhà bếp bền đẹp theo thời gian



## lalamini (9/9/21)

Mẹo bảo quản dụng cụ nhà bếp bền đẹp theo thời gian Của bền tại người, muốn bếp điện luôn sáng bóng và bền đẹp sau thời gian dài sử dụng, bạn nên lưu ý những điều sau đây! Kiểu dáng Stella Vĩnh Long hiện đại, thời trang của bếp điện rõ ràng là vượt trội hơn hẳn so với các loại bếp truyền thống. Tuy nhiên, bề mặt trơn láng bóng đẹp ấy lại cần được bảo vệ đúng cách để tránh gây đổi màu hay trầy xước. So với bếp truyền thống, sử dụng bếp điện rõ ràng là cần sự “nâng niu” hơn rất nhiều. So với bếp truyền thống, sử dụng bếp điện cần “nâng niu” hơn rất nhiều. 10 cấm kỵ dưới đây các bà nội trợ cần học thuộc lòng Giá Stella Vĩnh Long để bề mặt bếp điện luôn bền đẹp theo thời gian. 1. Không sử dụng dụng cụ nấu ăn bằng gang trên bếp điện. Đáy nồi gang thường rất nhám, bất kỳ chuyển động nào của nồi trên mặt bếp dù ít hay nhiều cũng có thể để lại vết xước. 2. Bên cạnh nồi chảo bằng gang, các dụng cụ nấu nướng khác có nguy cơ gây xước mặt kính như đồ gốm, đồ đá có phần đế thô ráp cũng cần tránh xa. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Vệ sinh bếp bằng dung dịch chuyên dụng kết hợp miếng bọt biển hoặc vải mềm. 3. Hạn chế sử dụng chảo có phần đáy không bằng phẳng. Loại chảo bằng phẳng sẽ hoạt động tốt hơn khi nhiệt được phân bổ đều, thiết kế này cũng sẽ ổn định vị trí trên mặt bếp hơn khi chiên xào. Những chiếc chảo có phần đáy đáy tròn nhô ra bên dưới sẽ có xu hướng rung chuyển trên mặt bếp và nhiệt cũng không được phân bổ đều. 4. Không bao giờ sử dụng chất tẩy rửa có tính ăn mòn hoặc miếng kim loại để vệ sinh bếp điện, chúng chắc chắn sẽ gây xước bề mặt. Thay vào đó, hãy sử dụng bọt biển hoặc vải mềm kết hợp với dung dịch tẩy rửa dạng kem chuyên dụng. 5. Tránh kéo nồi trên mặt bếp, nên nhấc nồi chảo lên và di chuyển sang khu vực khác để giảm nguy cơ trầy xước. Đáy nồi chảo luôn được vệ sinh sạch sẽ để tránh dầu ăn bám dính mặt bếp. 6. Không để phần đáy chảo và nồi bị bám bẩn bởi dầu ăn tích tụ. Giữ cho phần đáy dụng cụ nấu nướng được sạch sẽ đồng nghĩa với việc khi tiếp xúc với mặt bếp sẽ không gây ra các vết bám bẩn. 7. Khi đun nấu thực phẩm với đường, hãy cẩn thận không làm đổ lên bếp. Đường có thể làm đổi màu bề mặt bếp điện, để lại những vết màu vàng khó có thể loại bỏ. Nếu lỡ tay làm đổ, hãy lau thật nhanh trong vòng 5 giây ngay sau đó. 8. Trừ dụng cụ nấu nướng, bạn không được đặt bất kỳ vật nặng nào lên bếp, dù chỉ là tạm thời. Mặt kính có thể bị vỡ khi chịu lực quá tải. Hãy để muỗng đũa ra khu vực Mặt bằng phân lô Stella Vĩnh Long bên ngoài bếp điện, không "tiện tay" cho lên bề mặt bếp. 9. Không “tiện tay” đặt các dụng cụ như muỗng thìa, vá môi, đũa khuấy thức ăn lên mặt bếp. Thức ăn bám trên các dụng cụ này sẽ dính lên mặt bếp, sức nóng của bếp có thể làm cháy chúng và bạn sẽ mất thời gian để xử lý đấy! 10. Khi lấy dụng cụ bằng thủy tinh còn nóng từ lò nướng ra, tuyệt đối không được để qua bếp điện ngay. Hãy đặt dụng cụ nướng bằng thủy tinh trên khăn khô để làm nguội trước khi muốn cho lên bếp điện.


----------

